# The Funhouse (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Johnny Thunder here with word about another remake from the brain trust in Tinseltown.

Now Eli Roth says he wants to helm a redo willy of one of my fav '80s slasher/horror flicks - *The Funhouse*.

Here is the link and the details but..............eh...........I like the original flick just fine. I have to disagree with Mr. Roth in that I like that the original ends up focusing on the mutant freak and does not solely focus on the killing of the teens who stumble into the circus.......I don't want to see *The Hostel Funhouse,* thanks.

Judge for yourself and post your thoughts, gang.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16437


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, more Eli Roth news... Has anyone heard or seen anything from his Raw Nerve company since Hostel??

Anyway, I didn't care very much for Hooper's original- so I'm all for a remake.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some news on Roth's update:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19062


----------

